# FSX Error 1722



## php guy (Dec 17, 2004)

So I picked up FSX Deluxe the other day. I installed it and everything ran fine for a couple days. I was able to play it online and had everything working. Yesterday, I went to play online again, but it kept saying it couldn't connect. So I restarted the game, but as it was starting, it said, "An error occurred while attempting to activate the product. The problem may be due to an incomplete installation of the application. Reinstalling the application may resolve the problem." So I reinstalled it. There wasn't a reinstaller/uninstaller, so I used the Add/Remove programs thing.

Right as it was finishing the install (like at 99%), it says, ''ERROR 1722: There is a problem with this Windows Installer Package. A programm run as part of the setup did not finish a expected. Contact your support personnel or package vendor.'' It rolls back the install, and now I'm stuck again with no FSX. Happens every time I try to install.

I searched around and found lots of other people have a reinstall problem with the 1722 error, but no fixes. Any ideas?


----------



## bclay1012 (Nov 27, 2006)

the EXACT same thing happened to me. let me know if you get an answer. [email protected]


----------



## andy2k7 (Jul 3, 2007)

i got the same problem if you have the solution please tell me it [email protected] thx


----------



## hrPUFFnSTUFF (Jul 1, 2007)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928080/en-us try this!


----------



## andy2k7 (Jul 3, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## hrPUFFnSTUFF (Jul 1, 2007)

np was easy to Find in google


----------



## andy2k7 (Jul 3, 2007)

it stil down work


----------



## ceoe (Jun 29, 2008)

Guys, very important to make sure when you are running the license reset tool you do the following. I battled with this for four days the first time and had to re-load Vista. I dug a litttle deeper this time.

This is for Vista users: before opening the C prompt window, go to "Start" accessories then right click on the "C" prompt then "properties" then "shortcut" tab then "advanced" make sure you check the "run as administrator". Now go through the steps of the reseting the license tool and it should work.


----------

